# Pan Am Tricycle Restoration..



## Antney (Jul 18, 2014)

I've tried just about everywhere to get info on this trike. Got no where. I decided to strip off all the house paint and make it what I think it should look like. This was just kinda fun. Not quite finished yet. Hope everyone likes it....


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 18, 2014)

Beautiful job so far on the Pan Am trike! You've got a very unique tricycle that's really going to look great when you're finished.

Dave


----------



## indiana dave (Jul 18, 2014)

Looks fantastic. Very nice job.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 20, 2014)

Agreed!
 Beautiful job, on that very appealing tricycle.


----------



## stoney (Jul 20, 2014)

Wow, cool tricycle. That didn't take you long. Went right to work on that. The color really brought out the look of the airplane design.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 20, 2014)

Looks good, just needs a compartment for the little bags of smoked almonds...maybe in the hull?
Chris


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm thinking, a hot little stewardess for a ride in the Bikes & Babes thread.


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jul 29, 2014)

*Love it!*

My gosh I LOVE this thing!! Extremely jealous.. It's gorgeous!


----------

